

Training Employees & Losing Them - cek
http://www.businessinsider.com/instant-mba-customer-service-advice-shaun-belding-2011-8

======
cek
Good advice. Too bad the title of the article (at the time of posting) is:

 _Training Employees And Losing Them Is Worse Than Not Training Them And
Having Them Stick Around_

Which is exactly opposite of the advice being given.

